# Working Visa for UK citizen



## chrisparker-11 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi there,


I'd really appreciate any input on this... 
I'm working for a Global firm in London currently with offices in Mexico City, though my Visa application for Mexico is in process. As soon as the Visa is approved, my flight will be booked and I'll be flying over to Mexico City.

My question is, how long should one expect the visa application to take? 

I have been advised by the Mexican Consulate in London that the Visa application (submitted to the National Institute of Immigration in Mexico DF on Friday 8th Feb) will take "No More" than 20 days according to their processes. The 20 days will be up tomorrow. 

Should this be my expectation or is it likely to take a lot longer? 
Anyone else's experiences would be welcome! 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chrisparker-11 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> I'd really appreciate any input on this...
> ...


Visa processing is taking a lot longer this year. I submitted the paper work 34 days ago and I am still waiting for the processing to complete on my visa renewal.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This should probably be on the main board rather than the chat area. I would say it's impossible to say unless someone has done exactly what you are doing.

Your company is supposed to be helping you - did they do everything correctly. New visas here are taking 30 days but you have a different process. It's computerized finally so maybe faster. Hope you didn't book a flight with the 20 day estimate in mind


----------



## chrisparker-11 (Jan 28, 2013)

No, no flight booked, my company will book a flight immediately once the visa is issued. Though I do appreciate that it's difficult to comment unless someone else is going thought the exact same thing. Just hoped some had.

Apologies for posting here, I'm brand new to EF, didn't know any different.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chrisparker-11 said:


> … Apologies for posting here, I'm brand new to EF, didn't know any different.


No problem. I moved it so it is in the right place now.


----------

